# We're Going To Florida -- January 1-15, 2011.



## AwayWeGo (Dec 4, 2010)

_Last Call_ & _Instant Exchange_ pickings were so slim that for January 1-8 in Orlando, we reserved our own lock-off "B" unit at Cypress Pointe Grande Villas.

January 8-15, we'll be at Cameron Cove Resort, Indian Rocks Beach FL.

It would be fun getting together with TUG folks planning to be in the vicinity.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## theo (Dec 4, 2010)

*Well done...*



AwayWeGo said:


> January 8-15, we'll be at Cameron Cove Resort, Indian Rocks Beach FL.
> 
> It would be fun getting together with TUG folks planning to be in the vicinity.



That is a *great* score! Enjoy! 
I'd genuinely like to meet / meet up with you in the area, but will unfortunately miss overlap by a few weeks.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 4, 2010)

*Credit Where Credit Is Due.*




theo said:


> That is a *great* score! Enjoy!
> I'd genuinely like to meet / meet up with you in the area, but will unfortunately miss overlap by a few weeks.


In the interest of full disclosure, I have to confess that I did not actually score Cameron Cove.  

Credit for that goes to a friend who was unable to use it.   

Maybe we'll all meet another time at some other Florida timeshare.  I hope so. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## BevL (Dec 4, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> In the interest of full disclosure, I have to confess that I did not actually score Cameron Cove.
> 
> Credit for that goes to a friend who was unable to use it.
> 
> ...



I think I mentioned when you got that week that we'll be at Cameron Cove for two weeks starting the 22nd of January so will miss you by a bit.  

If you can drop me a line when you get back with your suggestions for restaurants and stuff you did while there, suggestions and such after you're back, I'd sure appreciate it.  

I'm sorry we're not going be there at the same time - would have loved to have met you in person.

Have a good time and I'll be thinking warm weather thoughts for you.


----------



## Dori (Dec 4, 2010)

Alan, we probably won't start to head down to Florida until the last week in January. Our son and new Daughter-in-law are coming home from Korea mid-month, so we'll want to spend some time with them before leaving home. It would have been very nice to meet you. Enjoy your trip!

Dori


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 5, 2010)

*St Augustine*

HI again Alan
As usual we are in St Augustine for all of January....we met you in Orlando last year at the Golden Corral with the TUGGER group and really enjoyed it.

Don't know if we could arrange something....Stu and Nancy will be in St Aug too, we stayright next door to each other, in fact, that's how we met and have enjoyed being together ever since!  We'll actually be spending Christmas Day with them at Ocean Walk, schedules just arranged that way.  And maybe Carol C willl join us too.


----------



## wcfr1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Since I live nearby we could meet up. Just PM me for details and questions.

There are a couple decent places to eat in the area that are on Restaurant.com.

Lou


----------



## BevL (Dec 7, 2010)

wcfr1 said:


> Since I live nearby we could meet up. Just PM me for details and questions.
> 
> There are a couple decent places to eat in the area that are on Restaurant.com.
> 
> Lou



Hi, Lou.

As I mentioned further up the thread, we'll be at Cameron Cove in January.  Would you mind sharing your restaurant.com suggestions?  It would be greatly appreciated.

Bev


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 3, 2011)

*Jan 6 maybe*

Hi Alan
we may be there Jan 6th, any chance of getting together with TUGGERS again?

we're seeing other friends and they don't have an agenda yet....so we're looking


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 3, 2011)

We snagged a 4 BD presidential reserve room at Bonnet Creek, another TUGGER couple will be with us.  Hope to connect too with Alan,


Maybe people woud like to tour our unit!


----------



## Dori (Jan 4, 2011)

We had a look at the  Presidential suite when we were there last year. Joan, you will feel  like a queen! Make sure you see the Duelling Pianos while you are there. We thought the two entertainers were excellent! We even danced to their music. It was a fun evening.

Dori


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jan 4, 2011)

AwayWeGo:

I hope your are having a wonderful trip.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 17, 2011)

*Back Home Again.*




pianodinosaur said:


> I hope your are having a wonderful trip.


Thanks.  We had a very nice time -- enjoyed a relaxing & fun week in Orlando, then more of the same over on the Gulf coast at Indian Rocks Beach. 

Got home semi-late Friday evening after a full day of driving. 

Nice to be away for 2 weeks.  Also nice being back home again. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## BevL (Jan 17, 2011)

Glad to hear you're back.  We're counting down the days - we leave Saturday - for two weeks at Cameron Cove.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 11, 2011)

*We're Going To Florida -- January 7-21, 2012.*




AwayWeGo said:


> We're Going To Florida -- January 1-15, 2011.


We snagged our January 2012 Kissimmee FL timeshare reservations via RCI's recent 3-day sale that got extended to 4 days & then brought back for another 2 days. 

We'll be staying at Vacation Village At Parkway January 7-14. 

January 14-21, we'll be at Wyndham Cypress Palms.  

Getting together with TUG folks in & around Orlando in January has been a highlight of our after-Christmas Florida vacations in recent years, & we're hoping TUG meet-ups will continue in January 2012.

I am working on persuading The Chief Of Staff of the wisdom of staying in Florida 2 extra days so that I can play horn in the January 22 performance by the Lakeland Concert Band.  That would mean playing the PriceLine game for Saturday & Sunday accommodations -- most likely in the Orlando area Saturday & in or near Jacksonville Sunday, heading home again bright & early Monday morning, January 23rd.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi Alan
Hopefully we can get together again, we ll be in st augustine January 8th - feb 4th and looking to perhaps go to Orlando mid month for a day or two to meet up.



Who else would be available?


----------



## Dori (Nov 12, 2011)

We are heading down probably the first week of January, to stay in our mobile home just outside Sebring. On the 15th, we are taking a cruise with 22 others from the mobile home park. It should be tons of fun. 

In early February, we'll be at The Houses of Summer Bay for a week with our DD, SAL and grandbabies.

I'll keep watching to find out when and if there is a TUG getogether, and hopefully we can make it. It would be so great to put faces to names.

Dori


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 16, 2011)

Hello All,

Sam and I will be in FL for winter/early spring.  We will watch for TUG meet up plans. If we are able. we'll be there.

Kathleen


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 20, 2011)

I'd like to suggest meeting in the orlando area on jan 17th or 18th- we've met at the Golden Corral in the past early afternoon .


----------



## CherylH (Nov 22, 2011)

*TUG get together*

Hi Joan,

I saw and responded to  your post on another thread.  I will be in Cocoa Beach   Jan 14-28.  I will plan to join the group at Golden Corral.


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 26, 2011)

Great Cheryl!! see you then


----------

